# Joined the Allroad family today



## darbyfam (Nov 2, 2001)

Traded in my pickup, previously used to tow my racecar that is now sold, for an 2015 Allroad. Already have a 2015 S3 (APR Stage 3+) and a 2010 Audi TTS (wife's car, APR Stage 1).


----------

